# Paco in Cabo. Mexico



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Hi Kerri,
Thank you for your interest in Paco. 
We are working with a new rescue group in Canada operating as Pawsitive Match. They were volunteers for CARE a shelter in San Jose Del Cabo that has recently closed. 
Paco is on the list to go to Canada . They interview the interested families with great care which is important to us. They have most of the dogs we send to them with pre-approved forever homes before they arrive.
Are you operating as a rescue group in Gilbert?
Judith Ubaldi
Secy/Tres HSCSL
* 


*Photos*







*Paco*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Humane Society Cabo San Lucas *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Paco*


var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'Paco was rescued from an empty lot were he was tied down to an old car.\n'; contents += 'Even after this difficult experience he is as happy, sweet natured Golden who needs room to run.\n'; contents += 'Large dogs are hard to place in Cabo and we want Paco to have the life he deserves.\n'; contents += 'Please email us if you are interested in giving him a for ever home.\n'; contents += 'Taking him back to the US or Canada is easy don\'t let that stop you!\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();Paco was rescued from an empty lot were he was tied down to an old car.Even after this difficult experience he is as happy, sweet natured Golden who needs room to run.Large dogs are hard to place in Cabo and we want Paco to have the life he deserves.Please email us if you are interested in giving him a for ever home.Taking him back to the US or Canada is easy don't let that stop you!Paco was rescued from an empty lot were he was tied down to an old car. Even after this difficult experience he is as happy, sweet natured Golden who needs room to run. Large dogs are hard to place in Cabo and we want Paco to have the life he deserves. Please email us if you are interested in giving him a for ever home. Taking him back to the US or Canada is easy don't let that stop you! 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Humane Society Cabo San Lucas *

Cabo San Lucas, MX

Phone: 044 (624) 151-6046
Email: [email protected]


----------

